# Anne Boleyn costume-need help!



## scarychery (Nov 22, 2006)

Isn't Anne Boleyn the one who is believed to have had six fingers on one hand? An extra finger might be a fun addition. (I think it was her left hand, but I'm not totally sure - maybe check google)


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

How about getting one of those plastic executioners axes and cut it out to fit the back of her neck and then attach part of what you cut off to the front of her neck so it looks like it went all the way through.


----------



## Spooky Chef (Aug 14, 2008)

Yes, I think she was said to have six fingers, I'd forgotten about that. Great idea about the axe Maleficent!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

maleficent that is a great idea!!! And I didn't know about the fingers, see, this is a _*VERY *_educational forum


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

I cannot help with the axe/ sword , but in portraits she wore a pearl neclace with a jewelled "B", if you watch ugly betty she has on too!


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

i gotta learn to read posts more thoroughly lol


----------

